# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Γεννητρια 12v ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ!!

## billos1989

Στο παρακατω βιντεο σας παρουσιαζουμε μια εξ'ολοκληρου ιδιοκατασκευη γεννητριας 12v..η γενντρια ειναι κατασκευη του χρηστη του φορουμ marios-nik90 με εμενα βοηθο(του εδινα τα εργαλεια χαχαχ)...λοιπον επι του θεματος...εχουμε ενα μοτερ απο παπι Honda C50 πειραγμενο στα 72cc το οποιο φοραει καρμπυρατερ 14αρι για μικρη καταναλωση..με μια καδενα απο το γραναζι του μοτερ δινουμε κινηση σε μια τροχαλια πλυντηριου η οποια με την σειρα της γυριζει 2 δυναμο αυτοκινητου 12v 50A...τα δυναμο με την σειρα τους φορτιζουν μια μπαταρια(η οποια δεν φαινεται στο βιντεο γιατι δεν την ειχαμε αγορασει ακομα) 12V 85...υπαρχει πινακας πανω στη γεννητρια οπου εκει εχουμε αναμονες για 12v την μπαταρια-12v απο το μοτερ και ενα βολτομετρο...ο θορυβος που ακουτε ειναι αρκετος γιατι τοτε δεν ειχε τοποθετηθει ακομα η εξατμηση...τοποθετηθηκε ψυγειο λαδιου στο μοτερ για να αποφεφευχθει προβλημα με τις θερμοκρασιες...το αποτελεσμα ειναι με 3.5ε βενζινη να δουλεψει ανετα το μοτερ για 15ωρες χωρις προβλημα... και να φορτισει την μπαταρια πληρως για ακομα περισσοτερες ωρες αυτονομια...οσο δουλεβει το μοτερ μας δινει κατι παραπανω απο 1KW και αφου σβησει το μοτερ συνεχιζουμε να εχουμε ρευμα λογω της μπαταριας....το μονο μειονεκτημα της κατασκευης ειναι το βαρος της..!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Μπραβο ρε μπιλη, σωστος.

ωραια ιδεα, βεβαια σημερα οι γεννητριες κοστιζουν πολυ φθηνα (απο 100 ευρω), αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος, οτι τα βολτ που παραγεις απο αυτην, ειναι πιο δυνατα και πιο γλυκα απο τα αλλα τα ετοιματζιδικα.

και παλι μπραβο σας

----------


## billos1989

ευχαριστουμε γιωργο!!εχεις δικιο..αλλα και μονο που δουλεψε η ικανονοποιηση που νιωσαμε δεν περιγραφεται!!φυσικα θα μπορουσαμε να αγορασουμε μια αλλα αφου ειχαμε τα υλικα-τον χρονο-τη ορεξη ειπαμε να το παλεψουμε!!!!

----------


## FM1

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά πολύ ωραία η γεννήτρια και πρωτότυπη :Wink:

----------


## marios-nik90

παιδια αυτο που βλεπετε ειναι ακομα σε δοκιμες ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ....οταν τελιωσει η κατασκευη και γινουν τα απαραιτητα κοψιματα-ραψιματα και βαψιμο θα ανεβει αλλο βιντεο οπου θα φαινοντε ολα καλυτερα και το πολυμετρο με τα 12v+...επισεις θα υπαρχει inventer απο 12v στα 230v μετα την μπαταρια....ειναι μια κατασκευη που θα μας δινει 12v η 230v ητε δουλευει το μοτερ ητε οχι...οταν την τελειωσουμε θα γινει η κανονικη παρουσιαση της.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Mπράβο παιδιά! Συγχαρητήρια και πάντα τέτοια! Άλλο το έτοιμο και άλλο η ερασιτεχνική ιδιοκατασκευή και μάλιστα "εκ των ενόντων", με διατιθέμενα υλικά. Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε,μολις που σκεφτομουν για ακριβος αυτο το θεμα και ακριβως επειδη το σκεφτομουν μπηκα στο hlektronika.gr βλεπω αυτο το post!

Πολυ ωραιος.Θα το χρειαστεις τωρα τον Ιουλη που θα εχουμε απεργιες  :Smile: 

Το μονο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι για το δυναμο.Μπορεις να μας πεις για την συνδεσμολογια?Εννοω αν ειναι απο αυτα που θελουν διεγερση...

Γιατι εγω οταν ειχα δοκιμασει κατι δεν μου ειχε δουλεψει αλλα μαλλον παιζει να ειναι χαλασμενο εμενα...

----------


## billos1989

ναι θελουν διεγερση...απλα χρησιμοποιησα ενα λαμπακι 12βολτ....ειναι πολυ απλο δεν θα δυσκολευτεις

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο παιδιά, συγχαρητήρια, πολύ πρωτότυπη και ιδιαίτερη κατασκευή!!!

----------


## Phatt

Μπραβο στους φιλους που ασχοληθηκαν.Οχι οτι ειναι καμια τρελλη κατασκευη, απλα εφ'οσον ειχαν τα υλικα καλα εκαναν και εκαναν την κατασκευη, δε το συζητω.Με ποια ταχυτητα το δουλευετε το μοτερ; με 3η; Εαν ειναι 50ρακι δε θα εχει 4η ταχυτητα...Το καρμπυρατερ απο τι μηχανακι ειναι;Εχω και γω ενα μοτερ Yamaha T50 λες να το κανω καμια τετοια ξηγα;Εαν θελετε, σηκωστε ενα σχηματικο, ετσι να υπαρχει.Ανυπομονω να δω την κατασκευη με το inverter και αισθητικα τελειωμενη.

Επισης να ξερετε, οτι η "Ελληνικη Πατεντα" ειναι αναγνωρισμενη παγκοσμιως.
Σε στρατιωτικο βιβλιο, που μιλουσε για την επιβιωση, γραμμενο απο παλαιμαχο αξιωματικο(Αγγλο αν θυμαμαι καλα), εγραφε: "Και αν ολα τα παραπανω αποτυχουν, υπαρχει παντα η Ελληνικη πατεντα"....Τελος.

----------


## colt3003

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα !! 
πέραν του σχεδίου καλό θα ήταν να μας έλεγες και τι δοκιμές έγιναν (σε τι στροφές δουλεύει το μοτέρ, αν μπορεί να πάρει είτε μεγαλύτερο δυναμό είτε ένα ακόμα κλπ) κανονικά πάντως αν υπολογίσουμε ότι το μοτέρ έδινε στη μηχανή περίπου 5,5 ίππους άρα 4 KW λογικά πρέπει να μπορεί να σηκώσει μεγαλύτερο δυναμό.
Και πάλι μπράβο πραγματικά φοβερή ιδέα !

----------


## marios-nik90

> Μπραβο στους φιλους που ασχοληθηκαν.Οχι οτι ειναι καμια τρελλη κατασκευη, απλα εφ'οσον ειχαν τα υλικα καλα εκαναν και εκαναν την κατασκευη, δε το συζητω.Με ποια ταχυτητα το δουλευετε το μοτερ; με 3η; Εαν ειναι 50ρακι δε θα εχει 4η ταχυτητα...Το καρμπυρατερ απο τι μηχανακι ειναι;Εχω και γω ενα μοτερ Yamaha T50 λες να το κανω καμια τετοια ξηγα;Εαν θελετε, σηκωστε ενα σχηματικο, ετσι να υπαρχει.Ανυπομονω να δω την κατασκευη με το inverter και αισθητικα τελειωμενη.
> 
> Επισης να ξερετε, οτι η "Ελληνικη Πατεντα" ειναι αναγνωρισμενη παγκοσμιως.
> Σε στρατιωτικο βιβλιο, που μιλουσε για την επιβιωση, γραμμενο απο παλαιμαχο αξιωματικο(Αγγλο αν θυμαμαι καλα), εγραφε: "Και αν ολα τα παραπανω αποτυχουν, υπαρχει παντα η Ελληνικη πατεντα"....Τελος.



φιλε το μοτερακι σου κανει βαλε το με το μαμισιο καρμπυρατερ του αλλα αν ειναι 50αρι καλυτερα να εβαζες ενα δυναμο....οταν συνδεεις τη μπαταρια λογο του μαγνητικου παιδιου  ο δυναμος γυριζει πολυ δυσκολα και δεν θα τους σηκωσει 2 δυναμους...η ταχυτητα που θα βαζεις παει αναλογα με το γραναζι τροχαλιας-μοτερ...εμενα π.χ. μου βγαζει το ρευμα που θελω και με δευτερα και με τριτη η ακομα και με πρωτη αν του "σκασω" λιγο γκαζι παραπανω...

----------


## marios-nik90

> Πολύ ωραία ιδέα !! 
> πέραν του σχεδίου καλό θα ήταν να μας έλεγες και τι δοκιμές έγιναν (σε τι στροφές δουλεύει το μοτέρ, αν μπορεί να πάρει είτε μεγαλύτερο δυναμό είτε ένα ακόμα κλπ) κανονικά πάντως αν υπολογίσουμε ότι το μοτέρ έδινε στη μηχανή περίπου 5,5 ίππους άρα 4 KW λογικά πρέπει να μπορεί να σηκώσει μεγαλύτερο δυναμό.
> Και πάλι μπράβο πραγματικά φοβερή ιδέα !



ευχαριστουμε...οι δοκιμες ηταν οι εξης....  τι γραναζια θα μπουν μεταξυ τροχαλιας-μοτερ για να παρω τις στροφες που ηθελα,, ποση ωρα μπορει να δουλευει μονο του,, τι καρμπυρατερ θα μπει,,τι ζορι τραβαει αν του συνδεω μεγαλη καταναλωση στη μπαταρια,,τι θερμοκρασιες σηκωνει,, σε ποση ωρα φορτιζει μια πολυ πεσμενη μπαταρια,,,??......σημερα π.χ. εκατσα και εβαλα ενα δοχειο νερου οπου βουτηξα μεσα το ψυγειο λαδιου του για να κοψω τις θερμοκρασιες και τωρα δε καταλαβαινει τιποτα...σιγα σιγα θα τη μαζεψω και θα την δειτε πολυ καλυτερη...
Υ.Γ.   Η διαφορα της απο τις κοινες γενητριες ειναι στο οτι και χωρις να δουλευει εχεις ρευμα....και ενω θα δουλευει λιγο θα τη χρησιμοποιω πολυ!!!!!!

----------


## marios-nik90

επισεις τη δουλευω με λιγοτερο απο το μισο γκαζι..περιπου τα 2/5..για μεγαλυτερο δυναμο δε ξερω με μεγαλυτερο μοτερ[σε κυβισμο] ισως..... παντος αυτα τα δυο που ειναι απο 50Α το καθενα του ειναι κομπλε δε νομιζω να σηκωνει κι αλλο...οι υπολογισμοι σου σωστοι ειναι αλλα στη πραξη δε ξερω λιγο δυσκολο....ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια..

----------


## PCMan

Θα έλεγα να πάρεις κίνηση απο το βολάν και όχι απο το γρανάζι.

Phatt, το Τ δεν έχει γρανάζι αλλά διαφορικό. Εσύ θα παίξεις αλλιώς με άλλη πατέντα και μάλλον πιο σταθερή αφου δεν θα έχει αλυσίδες  :Wink:

----------


## marios-nik90

> Θα έλεγα να πάρεις κίνηση απο το βολάν και όχι απο το γρανάζι.
> 
> Phatt, το Τ δεν έχει γρανάζι αλλά διαφορικό. Εσύ θα παίξεις αλλιώς με άλλη πατέντα και μάλλον πιο σταθερή αφου δεν θα έχει αλυσίδες



PCMan το εχω σκεφτει αλλα δεν γινεται διοτι 1ον ο στροφαλος του δε θα αντεξει και θα αρχισει να στραβωνει σιγα σιγα μεχρι να διαλυθει και να χτυπησει το μοτερ...[τα εχω φαει στη μαπα αυτα...]και 2ον δεν θα μπορω να εχω ταχυτητες-σασμαν και "νεκρα" π.χ. σε περιπτωση που θελω να δουλεψει το μοτερ χωρις να γυριζουν τα δυναμο....επισεις αν το ειχα συνδεσει κατευθειαν στο βολαν δε θα επερνε καν μπρος απο το ζορι....
PHATT ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΩΝΙΑΚΗ ΜΕΤΑΔΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΤΡΟΧΑΛΙΑ...

----------


## weather1967

Mπράβο παιδιά ,συγχαρητήρια και από μένα,όντως πολυ έξυπνη κατασκευή.
Εύχομαι ολα να πανε καλά μέχρι τέλους ,αν και ειμαι σιγουρος . :Smile:

----------


## patridas595

> ευχαριστουμε...οι δοκιμες ηταν οι εξης....  τι γραναζια θα μπουν μεταξυ τροχαλιας-μοτερ για να παρω τις στροφες που ηθελα,, ποση ωρα μπορει να δουλευει μονο του,, τι καρμπυρατερ θα μπει,,τι ζορι τραβαει αν του συνδεω μεγαλη καταναλωση στη μπαταρια,,τι θερμοκρασιες σηκωνει,, σε ποση ωρα φορτιζει μια πολυ πεσμενη μπαταρια,,,??......σημερα π.χ. εκατσα και εβαλα ενα δοχειο νερου οπου βουτηξα μεσα το ψυγειο λαδιου του για να κοψω τις θερμοκρασιες και τωρα δε καταλαβαινει τιποτα...σιγα σιγα θα τη μαζεψω και θα την δειτε πολυ καλυτερη...
> Υ.Γ.   Η διαφορα της απο τις κοινες γενητριες ειναι στο οτι και χωρις να δουλευει εχεις ρευμα....και ενω θα δουλευει λιγο θα τη χρησιμοποιω πολυ!!!!!!




΄Ασχετο αλλά πως βάζουμε ψυγείο λαδιού στο συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ;Έχω κι εγώ ένα πειραγμένο το οποίο επειδή έχει κομμένη ποδιά δε ψύχεται καλά κ έχει πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσης σε μεγάλες διαδρομές...

----------


## Phatt

Ναι παιδια το ξερω οτι το Τ εχει διαφορικο και ετσι θα γινει η δουλεια, σκεφτομαι να παρω ακριβως μετα τον σταυρο για να γλιτωσω και κανεναν κραδασμο.

Patridas ακου να δεις τι γινεται...Στην δεξια μερια της κεφαλης του κιλυνδρου, υπαρχει ενα πλακακι/καπακι με ψυκτρες επανω.Αυτο το βγαζεις και απο κει παιρνεις τις παροχες για να γυρισεις το λαδι μεσα απο το ψυγειο λαδιου.Εχουν βγαλει ενα κιτ, το οποιο περιλαμβανει πλακακι με ακροφυσια για να συνδεσεις το ψυγειο, σωλινακια και ενα ψυγειο.Το κιτ ειναι σχετικα χαμηλης ποιοτητας, αλλα ειναι φτηνο, τοτε το ειχα παρει 50ε, για να το βαλω σε ενα yamaha T.Το κιτ ειναι της μαρκας SHARK, φτιαχνει διαφορα για παπια και τετοια.Αμα παρεις το κιτ θα ξενιασεις, αμα πεις να την κανεις την δουλεια πατεντα εχει καποια φασαρια.Εαν καποιος θελει να την κανει την δουλεια με μοτερ Τ, παιρνει και αυτο ψυγειο λαδιου αλλα καθαρα με πατεντα, εαν ενδιαφερεται κανενας θα σας πω τι πρεπει να κανετε.Δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολο, απλα πρεπει να ξερεις.

Το πλακακι που σου λεω, ειναι αυτο το ορθογωνιο ακριβως μπροστα απο το μπουζι, που πιανει με τα 3 μπουλονια.


Και μιας και το φερε η ριμαδα η κουβεντα, παρτε να δειτε το παπι που ειχα κανει, δε προλαβα να το τελειωσω οπως ηθελα, γιατι κατι τσογλανια προλαβαν να το κλεψουν...

----------


## furtune

Παιδια μπραβο σας που το κανατε, και ενας λογος παραπάνω που μου αρεσε ειναι οτι παντρεψατε ηλεκτρονια με καγκουρια.Ολοι μας λιγο πολυ γουσταρουμε τα μηχανικα, ξερετε ολοι οι δρομοι μια κοντρα ειναι.
Αληθεια αμα βαζατε ενα μοτερ RB26DETT ή ενα 2JZ τι θα γινοταν??? :Rolleyes:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Nemmesis

αχχχ... αυτος ο 2jz ειναι παιδικο μου ονειρο :Unsure:  :Crying:

----------


## Phatt

Να με συμπαθατε που βγαινω εκτος, αλλα ειμαι ενας χαρουμενος ιδιοκτητης ενος B16A2 και ελπιζω συντομα ενος B18C5...Τουλαχιστο αυτα δεν ειναι τοσο απιαστα...

----------


## dalai

Πως εξασφαλιζετε οτι θα εχει σταθερες στροφες ασχετου φορτιου?
Αν δεν εχετε ,τοτε θα υπαρχει καθιζιση  τασης καθε φορα που θα συνδεετε φορτιο και η διορθωση πρεπει να γινεται χειροκινητα...

----------


## Nemmesis

ααα αρωστα μοτερ και τα VTi... εχει ενας φιλος μου ενα vti αυτο εδω 
http://www.car.gr/classifieds/cars/photos/263925/
14χρονων αμαξι και οταν μπαινει στα vtec ειναι ΜΕΓΑΛΗ γκ@υλ@ ακομα και στον ηχο μονο :P

----------


## furtune

Μπορω να αναγνωρισω V-tech απο χλμ μακρια (αρκει να ακουγεται).Οντος ειναι γκ@υλ@ ο ηχος και τα 9000 rpm τα εχει για την πλακα.Ενα απλο παραδειγμα χωρις να προσβάλλω τους φιλους της BMW.

----------


## marios-nik90

> Πως εξασφαλιζετε οτι θα εχει σταθερες στροφες ασχετου φορτιου?
> Αν δεν εχετε ,τοτε θα υπαρχει καθιζιση  τασης καθε φορα που θα συνδεετε φορτιο και η διορθωση πρεπει να γινεται χειροκινητα...



λοιπον ακου φιλε μου στην εξοδο της εξατμησης υπαρχει ενα κλαπετο που οσο δουλευει σε καποιες στροφες το μοτερ αυτο μενει ανοικτο απο τη πιεση των καυσαεριων..φαντασου κλαπετο εξατμισης απο τρακτερ.... μολις λιγο πεσουν οι στροφες πεφτει και η πιεση των καυσαεριων οποτε αρχιζει και κλεινει το κλαπετο τραβονας μια ντιζα που τραβαει το σλαιντ απο το καρμπυρατερ [γκαζι] και ξανα φορτονει μια δυνατη ξεμπουκωνει και σταθεροποιειτε παλι.. :Wink: ...ελπιζω να ρωτουσες αυτο....

----------


## dalai

ναι αυτο ελεγα...Καλη η λυση αυτη  :Smile:

----------


## marios-nik90

> Παιδια μπραβο σας που το κανατε, και ενας λογος παραπάνω που μου αρεσε ειναι οτι παντρεψατε ηλεκτρονια με καγκουρια.Ολοι μας λιγο πολυ γουσταρουμε τα μηχανικα, ξερετε ολοι οι δρομοι μια κοντρα ειναι.
> Αληθεια αμα βαζατε ενα μοτερ RB26DETT ή ενα 2JZ τι θα γινοταν???



ευχαριστω φιλε....εγω εκτως απο τα ηλεκτρονικα [καΙ τη μουσικη]  εχω και μια κλιση στα μηχανολογικα και μου αρεσει να τα συνδυαζω αυτα σε μια πατεντα μηχανολογικοηλεκτρονικη..... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: το μοτερ που φοραει η κατασκευη το εχω συναρμολογισει μονος μου στο παρελθον και καρτερ και κυληνδροπιστονα....να σαι καλα και παλι ευχαριστω..

----------


## Phatt

Μαριε πολυ ενδιαφερον το θεμα με το κλαπε.Δωσε σε παρακαλω φωτο κοντινες, και αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα καποιο video που να δειχνει την συγκεκριμενη κατασκευουλα σε λειτουργεια.Ευχαριστω. :Biggrin:

----------


## marios-nik90

> Μαριε πολυ ενδιαφερον το θεμα με το κλαπε.Δωσε σε παρακαλω φωτο κοντινες, και αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα καποιο video που να δειχνει την συγκεκριμενη κατασκευουλα σε λειτουργεια.Ευχαριστω.



θα ηθελα να ανεβει βιντεακι και πολες φωτο οταν θα ειναι τελειως ετοιμη η κατασκευη sorry. :Blush:  υποσχομαι να στο δειξω σε βιντεο ομως σε λιγες μερες-καιρο..οστοσο αν δεν καταλαβες κατι απο αυτα που γραφω για τον συγκεκριμενο μηχανησμο ειμαι διατεθημενος να σου δωσω οτι πληροφορια θες μεχρι και να το σχεδιασω δεν εχω προβλημα.... :Smile:

----------


## Phatt

Μια εικονα 1000 λεξεις Μαριε...Πιθανοτατα να καταλαβω τα παντα με μερικες φωτο και το video, αν και την γενικη ιδεα την εχω καταλαβει.ΟΚ θα αναμενω λοιπον!

----------


## nikos2012

καλησπερα πρωτα σε ολουs εδω. Νικο με λενε και αναρωτιεμαι αυτη η γεννητρια τι ποσοτητα καυσιμου καταναλωνει καθημερινα αs πουμε γιατι προσωπικα αν και ειμαι λατρηs τηs πατενταs¨) μονο οταν υπαρχει οφελοs στη λειτοuργια ποu να πω ενταξει αξιζει. γιατι μια γεννητρια πχ καταναλωνει 10 ευρω καυσιμο για να παραγει 3-4 χιλιαδεσ βαττ. αν αυτο το κολπο καταναλωνει λιγοτερα θα μαρεσε να ακουσω ποσα¨) γιατι με ενδιαφερει τοτε¨)

----------

